

Arnold Schwarzenegger - "Who do YOU want to be in life?" - absconditus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH0nP4NzS9M

======
alexshye
Thanks for the share. Got a great new quote out of it for myself:

"When you're out there partying and wussing around, someone out there, at the
same time, is working hard. Someone is getting smarter, and someone is
winning. Just remember that."

